# This is your only chance to get the rarest...



## oskisan (Jul 15, 2015)

SCHWINN STINGRAY RAREST OF RARE 1965 BLACK SCHWINN STINGRAY FRAME ORIGINAL PAINT

$2500... 

Damn, over 20 years ago I bought over 100 stingray frames from a guy in one batch... I wonder if I sold this for $25...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252024874118


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 15, 2015)

Not a StingRay guy but isn't this most likely a 20" Typhoon frame which was sold in black in 65.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 15, 2015)

you are correct no black stingrays until 2007 with the black Friday version, only fastbacks were black.
I just sent him a message with a link to the 1965 catalog and explained any black original stingrays he sees are either repainted ones or built from typhoon frames. Lets see what he replies later. If he is nasty and does not change his listing I will report him to ebay for false advertising if possible


----------



## partsguy (Jul 15, 2015)

The ONLY black early muscle bike worth that kind of money is a legitimate Huffy Penguin, but with 50 built I believe it to be extinct.

And that ain't a Stingray frame.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 16, 2015)

There were black stingrays made...apparently the SR guys think this one on the bay is the real deal as well...

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=32178.msg196530#msg196530


----------

